# la otra vez



## donivan

hola .. quisiera saber como dicen esto los de habla inglesa...

ej.
 la otra vez me invitaron a valeria del mar para el casamiento de un amigo.


gracias chicos!


----------



## tabyyy

They invited me to Valeria del Mar another time for the marriage of a friend.


----------



## markov2

Uhmmm que tal: "the other day I was invited to Valeria del Mar for the marriage of a friend"


----------



## Melania_3838

la otra vez me invitaron a valeria del mar para el casamiento de un amigo.= The other time they invited me to Valeria del Mar was for a friend's marriage.

Usualmente no decimos '' the wedding of a friend'', sino ''a friend's wedding''. La voz pasiva no es comun en inglés.

''La otra vez'' quiere decir que el autor fue a Valería más de una vez. Entonces no se puede usar '' the other day'' como traducción. 

Espero que te sirva


----------



## donivan

fuaa q rapidez!! jaja

another time me suena.. pero another day parece como q fue hace poco...
aca , "la otra vez", suena mas como que fue hace bastatante tiempo....
que dicen??


----------



## lanueva

Disculpa, Melania, pero no creo que hayas comprendido bien el sentido aquí.  Así como lo tienes traducido, se tendría que haber dicho "la otra vez *que* me invitaron a Valeria *fue* para el casamiento de un amigo"

This construction as it is originally written is common in speech (I've heard my Honduran relatives use it, as well as friends from Argentina), but it is not something that one is ever taught in a Spanish class in the U.S.  It translates more as "Last time..." or "before"

"Last time they invited me to Valeria for a friend's wedding."
or:
"They invited me to Valeria before for a friend's wedding."

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## donivan

Melania, que tal...? lo q dijo lanueva estubo bien.. "la otra vez" solo se usa para ubicar la accion en algun tiempo en el pasado (mayormente no cercano), pero no a que el autor ya fue mas de una vez...


----------



## Melania_3838

Those sound synonymous to me. I've thought about the 2 sentence so hard that I am mixing them up.lol Ok, now i see what you mean


----------



## donivan

Es de esta forma (como dijo Lanueva):

1)=La otra vez* que *me invitaron a Valeria del Mar *fue* para el casamiento de un amigo.   (ya estube mas de una vez)

2)=La otra vez me invitaron a Valeria del Mar para el casamiento de un amigo.   (no se aclara si estube o no antes. Puede que si como que no)

De todas formas, ahora que me pongo a pensar bien, respecto al segundo caso, no esta mal lo que dijiste anteriormente... tambien puede ser que haya ido mas de una vez. Eso si, tendria que haber un contexto donde demuestre eso. 

Ej.
Estos ultimos meses viaje mucho. *Una vez* (me) fui a Valeria del Mar para encontrarme con unos familiares, *la otra vez me invitaron para el casamiento de un amigo.*

Bueno Melania espero que este ejemplo clarifique un poco mas las cosas..

saludos!


----------



## Melania_3838

Hola Donivan!! Creo que entiendo ahora. Quieres decir que depende del contexto de la frase. Estaba muy confundida porque incluí fue en mi traducción en accidente. Pero todavía creo que la frase puede ser '' The other time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding'' y parece sinonimo con ''Last time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding''...Oh well, aprendí algo diferente.

Gracias!


----------



## donivan

Melania_3838 said:


> Hola Donivan!! Creo que entiendo ahora. Quieres decir que depende del contexto de la frase. Estaba muy confundida porque incluí fue en mi traducción *por *accidente. Pero todavía creo que la frase puede ser '' The other time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding'' y parece sinonimo *a* ''Last time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding''...Oh well, aprendí algo diferente.
> 
> Gracias!



hola Melania!! seguro que lo que decis en Ingles debe tener sentido, vos sabes mas del tema que yo (ya que sos nativa). Pero bueno, el tema era saber como lo decian ustedes... 

la otra vez... = "Last time", "the other time/another time" o "before" (segun entendi yo)

si hay algo mal haganmelo saber!...gracias chicos!


----------



## Melania_3838

''Last Time'' es más especifico y quiere decir ''la última vez, me invitaron a valeria para el casamiento'' y insinua que el autor ha ido a valeria más de una vez . Before es más general y insinua que el autor ha ido a valeria más de una vez pero no sabemos exactamente cuando fue para el casamiento.
Podrías decir '' Last time I went to valeria del mar for a wedding'', ''Before, I went to valeria del mar for a wedding''

Usa '' last time'' para ser especifico, Usa ''Before'' para ser general...

Creo estas elecciones son los mejores en este caso.


----------



## donivan

Gracias por esas aclaraciones Melania. Igual esas expresiones las entiendo bastante bien.
Vi que otros foreros tambien incluyeron "the other time" y "another time"...

Pregunta abierta:
Es comun usar esos terminos o quizas suene muy formal o hasta raro??
...porque esta expresion que yo empleé (la otra vez...) en verdad se usa en discursos mayormente informales...

que dicen...?

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## eli-chi

Lo siento, Donovan, pero la corrección que hiciste no es del todo correcta.



> Originally Posted by *Melania_3838*
> 
> 
> Hola Donivan!! Creo que entiendo ahora. Quieres decir que depende del contexto de la frase. Estaba muy confundida, porque lo que incluí en mi traducción *fue por *accidente. Pero, todavía creo que la frase puede ser '' The other time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding'' y parece sinónimo  *con/de *''Last time they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a wedding''...Oh well, aprendí algo diferente.


Creo, como Melania, que para este caso en particular, es mejor "The other time" = la otra vez, del mismo modo que lo decimos nosotros.  No indica necesariamente que hayas estado (o que estu*v*iste) allá antes.
Porque "Last time" = la última vez.  No es esto lo que estás queriendo decir, según entiendo.


----------



## donivan

Hola eli-chi... me hiciste dudar al principio pero me di cuenta que mi correccion fue buena...el tema esta en que melania no uso comillas para decir "fue" (fijate detalladamente el hilo).
   Respecto al segundo no tengo nada que decir... quizas gramaticalmente este mal dicho o no (no soy un experto en eso), por ahi aca simpemente lo decimos diferente pero creo que, "que algo sea sinonimo a otra cosa es posible"...


----------



## eli-chi

Ah!  Acabo de darme cuenta de que eres español.
Por acá (supongo que los latinoamericanos en general), no se usaría la preposición "a" en ese caso.  Distinto sería si dijera que es "similar a".
¡Cosas del lenguaje!

¡Error!  ¡Eres argentino!  ¡Y bueno!, si vos lo decís, te lo creo, che. (¿Le ponen acento al "ché"?)


----------



## donivan

creo q tenes razon... similar a/ sinonimo de... 
el tema es que algunas veces ni nos ponemos a reflexionar sobre temas semejantes... pero todo sale a luz...jej

en fin, gracias por tus comentarios! (aunque nos fuimos un poco de tema)

ahh con el tema del "che" no podria responderte... no lo suelo usar en forma escrita.


----------



## eli-chi

OK.  ¡Pensé que era otra "argentinada"! (I´m kidding)
Este foro es magnífico.  Todos aprendemos más.
Saludos.


----------



## lanueva

RE: lo que se ha dicho de "the last time" ...

En inglés, cuando decimos "the last time", es posible que se traduzca de diferentes formas al español, según el contexto de la frase.

Por ejemplo:

1.  (hablando con mi hijo de cinco años, que mil veces hoy me ha preguntado cuándo vamos a ver los fuegos artificiales
*This is the last time I'm going to answer that question.*
*(Ésta) Es la última vez que te voy a contestar esa pregunta.*

El sentido aquí es que lo he hecho más de una vez, y no lo voy a volver a hacer, así que es la _última_ vez que lo hago.

2.  Pero otras veces, cuando decimos "the last time" en inglés, no nos referimos a la _última_ vez que hicimos algo sino que a la vez _más reciente_ -- y en español, según escucho yo, eso se suele decir con "la vez pasada."
(hablando con mi hija, que nunca sabe dónde dejó su peine
*The last time I saw it, it was in your bedroom.*
*La vez pasada que lo miré, estaba en tu cuarto.*

3.  Entonces llegamos al tema original de este post, cuando en español se dice _la otra vez_ (o también se podría decir _la vez pasada_), pero el sentido se aproxima más a lo que dije en mi post previo, "before" (o, tal vez, "last time")

~~~~

Tengo que decir que todo esto no es fácil de comprender.  Llevo casi treinta años hablando/aprendiendo/palabreando (!!!) español, pero creo que sólo en estos últimos diez años se me ha aclarado este tópico -- y antes, lo desconocía!  Hace mucha diferencia la experiencia y el contacto constante con el idioma que me brindan mi esposo y su familia.

Otra vez, espero haber podido ayudar, aunque sea un poquito.
lanueva


----------



## eli-chi

¡Feliz tú, que tienes cerca a quienes oír y con quienes hablar (un idioma que no es aquel que conoces desde siempre)!

Pero, lo siento lanueva, no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo en esto.

En el último ejemplo:
"The last time I saw it, it was in your bedroom", nuestra traducción y la forma en que lo diríamos, sería:
_"La última vez que lo ví, estaba en tu habitación/pieza/cuarto".

_En cambio, cuando decimos _"la otra vez"_, estamos diciendo:
1.- Que "alguna vez", en un tiempo indeterminado no cercano, (pudo haber sido la última vez, pero no necesariamente) ocurrió algo.  
Ejemplo: 
"La otra vez me invitaron a ..." 
Esto no necesariamente implica que fui, ni que he estado antes allí.  Podría estar indicando que es una de dos o más veces que me invitaron. Pero también puede ser que es la única vez que ha ocurrido.  Depende, como la mayoría de las veces, del contexto.

2.- Que en otra ocasión ocurrió algo.  Ejemplo:
"La otra vez *que* estuve allí ... 
Esto puede estar indicando que fue la última vez, pero no necesariamente tampoco.  Igual que en el ejemplo anterior, necesitamos el contexto.

Al menos coloquialmente, ése es el sentido.  Cuando hablamos de la última vez que algo ocurrió decimos, directamente, "La última vez".

El otro término que mencionas, "la vez pasada", se usa para hablar de "la vez anterior a ésta", pero no necesariamente.  Tampoco entendería que fue la última vez, si no hay contexto; pues hay personas que lo usan en el mismo sentido de "la otra vez"  (no es mi caso, pero se da bastante).

Esperemos que otros hispanoamericanos opinen.  En esto del lenguaje, aunque hay mucho escrito, siempre hay variantes... y nunca terminamos de aprender.

Saludos.


----------



## Melania_3838

Donivan, quizás yo hable inglés más informal que otros ... Usualmente, intercambio before y another time/other time...Aunque nunca he pensado que el significado fue incorrecto

Para mi: ''Before, they invited me to valeria for a wedding'' es sinonimo con ''The other time/another they invited me to valeria del mar WAS for a wedding'' o ''The other time they invited me to valeria for a wedding'' cuando estoy hablando en general...Yo creo que son correctos en inglés.

Pero voy a decir que no estoy muy familiar con el español de argentina o central america y aprendí español hablando con mexicanos antes de tomar clases formales(tengo 5 años hablando español y los ultimos 2 años aprendiendo la gramática ) y siempre me dicen ''La ultima vez'' en vez de ''La otra vez'' para decir ''last time''...Solo no estoy muy familiar con el uso de ''La otra vez'' para decir ''Last time''...

But I am happy to have learned a variation and I hope i didn't leave you too confused!!

Edit: Todo depende en que tu quieres decir con esta frase  y nada más


----------



## eli-chi

Melania,
acá, al igual que los mejicanos a quienes conociste, no se usa "la otra vez", como sinónimo de "la última vez".  
En ocasiones, dependiendo del contexto, podrías decir "la vez anterior", refiriéndote a "la última vez"  Ejemplo: _"Me han invitado antes a ese lugar, y aún no tengo oportunidad de conocerlo.  La vez anterior ..."_
Y "otra vez" (other/another time), se diría si estás "enumerando".  Por ejemplo:
_"Una vez me invitaron a un matrimonio.  Otra vez a pasar el fin de semana.  Otra, a ..."_.

En fin, esperemos al menos que Donivan nos aclare cuál era exactamente su pregunta.


----------



## Melania_3838

Gracias por aclarar todo eli-chi...Estaba confundida porque nunca he oído ''la ultima vez'' dicho asi y no sabía cuanto comun es decir ''La otra vez'' para decir ''last time'' en español...Y no quería decir que no es comun decirlo asi porque no soy una hispanohablante y sé que un/a nativo/a sabría mejor que yo...Pero es interesante saber las diferencias de gramática entre los países y este foro es el mejor para informarse del español de lugares diferentes.

Acá en Tejas, las clases se enfocan en el español de méxico(ya que méxico está tan cerca) y españa(ya que español nació de allá) aunque no gastamos mucho tiempo en conjugar vosotros...En mi cuarto semestre de gramática gastamos algún tiempo hablando de las excepciones en argentina(se usa vos para decir tu o tienen el acento italiano) y colombia(se usa usted en situaciones informales), sin embargo, no aprendimos nada más de otros lugares hispanos y por eso pensé que español era igual en todos los otros paises con la excepcion de las dos que mencioné. Pero he aprendido que el español en puerto rico, cuba, y DR es un poco más diferente en el caribe y tienen un acento diferente( más difícil para entender en mi opinión). Entonces creo que voy a aprender más de las diferencias en este foro que en mi clase. 

Gracias por contestarme!!


----------



## chileno

What about "some other time"?


----------



## eli-chi

Compatriota:
"Some other time" me parece perfecto para "Otra vez" también.  Pero no para "La otra vez".

Melania,
sólo para ayudar a tu aprendizaje, y porque me encantaría que alguien lo hiciera con mi aún defectuoso inglés.



> Gracias por aclarar todo eli-chi...Estaba confundida*,* porque nunca he oído ''la *ú*ltima vez'' dicho as*í* y no sabía cu*á*n com*ú*n es decir ''La otra vez'' para decir ''last time'' en español...Y no quería decir que no es com*ú*n decirlo as*í,* porque no soy hispanohablante y sé que un/a nativo/a sabría mejor que yo...Pero, es interesante [saber] *conocer* las [diferencias de gramática entre] diferentes formas de expresarse de los países y este foro es el mejor para informarse del español de [lugares diferentes] diferentes lugares.
> 
> Acá en Tejas, las clases se enfocan en el español de [méxico] *Méjico*(ya que *M*é*j*ico está tan cerca) y *E*spaña(ya que *el *español nació allá)*,* aunque no [gastamos] *ocupamos* mucho tiempo en conjugar vosotros...En mi cuarto semestre de gramática [gastamos] *pasamos *algún tiempo hablando de las excepciones en *A*rgentina(*donde *se usa vos para decir t*ú* o tienen el acento italiano) y *C*olombia(se usa usted en situaciones informales).  *S*in embargo, no aprendimos nada más de otros lugares hispanos*,* y por eso pensé que *el *español era igual en todos los otros pa*í*ses con *(*la*)* excepci*ó*n de l*o*s dos que mencioné. Pero*,* he aprendido que el español en *P*uerto *R*ico, *C*uba, y DR (_¿República Dominicana?_) es un poco diferente en *E*l *C*aribe y tienen un acento diferente( más difícil *de* entender en mi opinión). Entonces*,* creo que voy a aprender más de las diferencias en este foro que en mi clase.
> 
> Gracias por contestarme!!


Pienso igual que tú.  Vamos a aprender más en este foro que en clases formales.

Y ¡No hay de qué! o ¡De nada! (= You´re welcome; Don´t mention it; and so)

¡Cuándo quieras! o ¡Cuándo se te ofrezca! (= Anytime!)  (No es apropiado para este foro, ¿verdad?, pues no tenemos contacto directo).


----------



## donivan

Hola chicos de nuevo!! 
 ya que comentaron sobre cuál era mi punto al final...

 Mi idea era decir "la otra vez" como una expresión para ubicar la accion en algun tiempo *indeterminado*.

*>*La otra vez, me invitaron a Valeria del Mar para el casamiento/boda de un amigo. 
*>*Before, they invited me to Valeria del Mar for a friend's marriage/wedding.(según Melania)
*>*The other time (another time), *they* invited me to Valeria del Mar for a friend's marriage/wedding.

(*se puede decir* they* en este caso sin aclarar quienes, ni haberlos nombrado contextualmente, o deberia usar voz pasiva?¿?
Ej: The other time, I was invited to...(como dijo "tobyyy" en un principio))

ya que...
*>*The last time they invited me *was* for a friend's marriage/wedding. *
>*La ultima vez *que* me invitaron *fue* para el casamiento/boda de un amigo. (*el tiempo esta aclarado*)

Entonces al final usaria "the other time", "another time" o "before" (aunque este ultimo no me suena de lo mas correcto...ya que significaria "Antes, me invitaron a...". Quizas alla lo usen, nose...)


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> Compatriota:
> "Some other time" me parece perfecto para "Otra vez" también.  Pero no para "La otra vez".





El problema es que en inglés no se usa como lo usamos nosotros.

The other time significaría que han habido dos instancias de algo y esto recién pasó o se mencionó y uno quiere referirse a la otra vez que pasó lo mismo. El caso de que hubiera pasado muchas veces entonces uno diría the other times...

Soy malo explicando estas cosas... 



eli-chi said:


> Melania,
> sólo para ayudar a tu aprendizaje, y porque me encantaría que alguien lo hiciera con mi aún defectuoso inglés.
> 
> Pienso igual que tú.  Vamos a aprender más en este foro que en clases formales.
> 
> Y ¡No hay de qué! o ¡De nada! (= You´re welcome; Don´t mention it; and so)
> 
> ¡Cuándo quieras! o ¡Cuándo se te ofrezca! (= Anytime!)  (No es apropiado para este foro, ¿verdad?, pues no tenemos contacto directo).



Por lo mismo que...



eli-chi said:


> Uy!!
> No sabría cómo explicar eso.
> Podría asegurar, sí, que te costará menos aprender a usarlas que a nosotros, hispanos, aprender el uso de las *preposiciones* en inglés.  Pienso que leer y escuchar mucho ayuda más que las reglas.  Dicen por ahí que "no hay regla sin excepción". (Y lo creo).
> LOL.



...debieras seguir tus consejos. 

O sea lee y escribe en inglés mucho, escucha y háblalo mucho también. 

Chao coterránea.


----------



## eli-chi

¡Hola chileno!



> El problema es que en inglés no se usa como lo usamos nosotros.
> 
> The other time significaría que han habido dos instancias de algo y esto recién pasó o se mencionó y uno quiere referirse a la otra vez que pasó lo mismo. El caso de que hubiera pasado muchas veces entonces uno diría the other times...
> 
> Soy malo explicando estas cosas...



Esto me quedó clarito con la intervención de *"lanueva"*.  Lo hizo mediante un ejemplo muy bueno.  
Estoy por concluir que no hay una expresión equivalente a lo que queremos decir nosotros, los mejicanos y, según lo que dice donivan, los argentinos, con "La otra vez".  No sé si podría decirse, como equivalente, *"A time ago"*.
What do think about it?

En cuanto a esto:



> ...debieras seguir tus consejos.
> 
> O sea lee y escribe en inglés mucho, escucha y háblalo mucho también.



No sé qué te hace pensar que no lo hago.  Salvo el "hablar mucho", que no depende sólo de mí, puesto que vivo acá (igual aprovecho cualquiera oportunidad para hacerlo).  Entre otras cosas, ¡porque me fascina el inglés!  Nunca lo he visto como una "necesidad", porque me "cautivó" antes de que me diera cuenta de que hay cosas que son necesarias, gústele a uno o no.

Chao, coterráneo.


----------



## eli-chi

Hola donivan,
ahora que tengo claro que tu idea es la que yo suponía, y que va encerrada aquí:



> Hola chicos de nuevo!!
> ya que comentaron sobre cuál era mi punto al final...
> 
> Mi idea era decir "la otra vez" como una expresión para ubicar la acci*ó*n en alg*ú*n tiempo *indeterminado*.


Me atrevería a sugerirte que, mejor que "Before, ...", sería "Once, ...".
Y, en cuanto a  "The other" OR "Another time", pienso que sería preferible "Some time ago".

En cuanto a esto:


> *>*The other time (another time), *they* invited me to Valeria del Mar for a friend's marriage/wedding.
> 
> (*se puede decir* they* en este caso sin aclarar quienes, ni haberlos nombrado contextualmente, o deberia usar voz pasiva?¿?
> Ej: The other time, I was invited to...(como dijo "tobyyy" en un principio))


Puedes decirlo de ambas formas.
Es decir, puedes usar "they" sin aclarar quienes fueron.  El punto aquí es que en inglés *siempre* se debe usar el pronombre.  Y al decir "invitaron", en inglés se entiende plural ("you", si estás hablando con quienes te invitaron, OR "they", como es el caso).
Si quisieras decir que una persona te invitó tendrías que usar "someone".
Si quieres mencionar que ese "someone" fue "she" sin dar nombre, podrías decir "this girl" OR "this gal" (=muchacha).  Si hubiera sido "he" podrías decir "this guy" (=muchacho).

Espero haber sido clara en lo quise ayudar.   ¡Y también espero que otros respondan!
Saludos.


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> ¡Hola chileno!
> 
> Esto me quedó clarito con la intervención de *"lanueva"*.  Lo hizo mediante un ejemplo muy bueno.
> Estoy por concluir que no hay una expresión equivalente a lo que queremos decir nosotros, los mejicanos y, según lo que dice donivan, los argentinos, con "La otra vez".  No sé si podría decirse, como equivalente, *"A time ago"*.
> What do think about it?



Cualquiera se puede aproximar. Esta se traduce : "hace un tiempo atrás" o simplemente "un tiempo atrás" 



eli-chi said:


> En cuanto a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...debieras seguir tus consejos.
> 
> O sea lee y escribe en inglés mucho, escucha y háblalo mucho también.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sé qué te hace pensar que no lo hago.  Salvo el "hablar mucho", que no depende sólo de mí, puesto que vivo acá (igual aprovecho cualquiera oportunidad para hacerlo).  Entre otras cosas, ¡porque me fascina el inglés!  Nunca lo he visto como una "necesidad", porque me "cautivó" antes de que me diera cuenta de que hay cosas que son necesarias, gústele a uno o no.
> 
> Chao, coterráneo.
Click to expand...


Te contesto en privado.

Para estar dentro del tema.

"la otra vez'" no se puede traducir exactamente a como lo usamos nosotros, pero solo aproximarlo.


----------



## eli-chi

OK.
Entonces, estaría mejor cualquiera de éstas:

*"Once" *= una vez
*"A time ago"* = un tiempo atrás
*"Some time ago"* = algún tiempo atrás

¿Y qué tal? "There´s (is) a time ago" = hace un tiempo atrás


----------



## chileno

eli-chi said:


> OK.
> Entonces, estaría mejor cualquiera de éstas:
> 
> *"Once" *= una vez
> *"A time ago"* = un tiempo atrás
> *"Some time ago"* = algún tiempo atrás
> 
> ¿Y qué tal? "There´s (is) a time ago" = hace un tiempo atrás



Lo de arriba se usa pero así en presente, no.

There was, some time ago, a dragon... 

There is = Hay (singular)

There are = Hay (plural)

There was = Hubo, Había (singular)

There were = Hubieron, Habían (plural)


----------



## Forero

eli-chi said:


> OK.
> Entonces, estaría mejor cualquiera de éstas:
> 
> *"Once" *= una vez
> *"A while ago"* = un tiempo atrás
> *"Some time ago"* = algún tiempo atrás
> 
> ¿Y qué tal? "There´s (is) a time ago" Esto no se dice. = hace un tiempo atrás


"It has been a while" and "a while back" sí se dicen.


----------



## chileno

Correct. Although it would be correct to say "time ago..." too.


----------



## eli-chi

So, now we have a more accurate answer for *"donivan"*?

*"A while ago" *is the one I like the most!
And *"A while back"* is very good, too.
And I think it is saying more or less what we intend to say with _"La otra vez"._
Does anyone agree with this?


----------



## donivan

Muy buenas sus ayudas! 

Esta bueno saber que hay muchas expresiónes que no tienen traducción directa... pero esas que me dieron se aproximan bastante.

gracias!!!


----------



## eli-chi

¡Cuándo gustes!
Aprendí tanto o más que tú intentando de ayudar.  ¡Y no es broma!


----------



## Forero

chileno said:


> Correct. Although it would be correct to say "time ago..." too.


_Some time ago_ = "Hace algún tiempo". 
_A time ago_ = "Hace un tiempo". 
_A time ago_ *Raro* = "Hace una vez".


----------



## jsanmartin

Hola a todos,
Más mogollón al asunto. A mí meparece que es una frase incompleta. Sonaría bien si dijeran, "Me invitaron dos veces, una vez a cenar y la otra vez...."
No importa el habla, siempre se aprende algo nuevo, do no ser que seas un tocho!


----------

